# Help with Genetics!



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

If i had this trio of leopard gecko's ... what would be the possible outcome from each female...

I know you guys hate these kinda threads but i've only just started learning genetics and i need assistance!!! Also if you think this trio is wrong and could recomend an alternative im open to advice...

At present i only have two... Male Hypo and Female Tremper Albino


Male : Hypomelanistic (Good example only 4 Spots on Back)

Females : Tremper Albino
Super Hypo Carrot Tail Baldy
Murphys Patternless

I am breeding the Tremper and Hypo this year so may have some holdbacks of their offspring later in the year aswell.

Thank you all so so so much for your advice in advance! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ill pressume all the hypos mentioned are only het (one copy).

Hypo x Tremper
50% normals het tremper
50% hypos het tremper

Hypo x SHCTB
25% Normals
50% Hypos (single copy)
25% Hypos (double copy)
The normals may be high yellows/ tangerines. And the hypos may well carry the SH's traits through and produce SH's.

Hypo x Patty
50% normal het patty
50% hypo het patty

I would try and find another mate for the Patternless, Ive never seen a Hypo patty and that would lead me to believe they are either incompatible or it is unoticable when they do pop out. So for that reason you cant really progress anywhere with the Hypo x Patty pairing.
Why not go down the route of mack snow patternless, the quickest way would be to get another mack patty but you could do it the long way by getting a plain ol' mack snow.

Hope it helps : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo(1C) X Talbino normal = .

50%Normal HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
----
Hypo(2C) X Talbino normal = .

100%Hypo HET Talbino.
----
----:roll2:
Hypo(1C) X Patternless = .

50%Normal HET patternless.
50%Hypo(1C) HET patternless.
----
Hypo(2C) X Pattwenless = .

100%Hypo(1C) HET patternless.
----
----:roll2:
Hypo(1C) X Super hypo(1C) = .

25%Normal.
50%Hypo(1C)of type.
25%Hypo(2C) of type.
----
Hypo(1C) X Super hypo(2C) = .

50%Hypo(1C) of type.
50%Hypo(2C) of type.
----
Hypo(2C) X Super hypo(2C) = .

100%Hypo(2C) of type.
----:roll2:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Wow thanks for that guys, If the hypo x Patternless Only Makes Het patternless what other gecko should i get INSTEAD of a Patternless?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> Wow thanks for that guys, If the hypo x Patternless Only Makes Het patternless what other gecko should i get INSTEAD of a Patternless?


Well any ressesive morph needs a copy to be passed from each parent.
As your hypo isnt het for anything you could pick any ressesive morph to start a 2 gen project or another dominant or co dominant morph such as mack snow, giant, enigma.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

If i was to invest in a mack snow or super snow what would be the outcome ???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> If i was to invest in a mack snow or super snow what would be the outcome ???


Mack snow x hypo (single copy)

25% Normal
25% Hypo
25% Snow
25% Hypo Snow 

Super Snow x Hypo (single copy)

50% Mack Snow
50% Hypo Snow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> what other gecko should i get INSTEAD of a Patternless?


 
A Talbino hypo or a Talbino super hypo would work.Or these morphs plus Snow or plus Enigma'etc.Example Talbino snow hypo,Talbino enigma hypo tangerine'etc'etc.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Is a hypo snow a super snow? In your breakdown of percentages it says Hypo Snow? I havent heard of one of those. sorry if im being thick.:whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> Is a hypo snow a super snow? In your breakdown of percentages it says Hypo Snow? I havent heard of one of those. sorry if im being thick.:whistling2:


No thats a gecko that expresses both the snow gene and the hypo gene.
You wont produce any super snows as only one parent will be passing a copy of the snow gene on.


----------

